# Thoughtful Special Gift



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I recently celebrated a birthday (and it's one of those "9's" so I don't plan on celebrating any more for a while). I was so surprised and happy when one of my friends sent a donation to maltese rescue in honor of my birthday. It was perfect! I would have never thought to do that. So, when you don't know what to get that someone in your life who is hard to shop for, I think it's a wonderful gift. And...when someone asks you for your Christmas list, a donation to a rescue org. would be a nice addition, don't you think?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

GREAT idea! I am going to do this for the upcoming holiday season. 

Thanks for suggesting this. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree that this is a great idea. I mainly only buy for my mom, now, but as part of her gift I make a donation to the hospice that my sister used. I also buy little trinkets for a few friends, my manicurist, housekeeper, etc., and for these I use www.agreatergift.org .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think giving a donation in someone's honor is a great idea but think it should be made to the giftee's favorite charity. For example, when my mother died I had requested that instead of flowers to make donations to Hospice. But a couple people made donations to their own charitable foundations that had meant nothing to me or my mother. Those sorts of "gifts" seem really self-serving to me. When the donation is made to a charity that has meaning for the recipient, it is an awesome gift.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

That is a great idea...and Happy Belated Birthday...didn't realize I missed your 29th....soo, sooo sorry..... :blush:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

me too, jeanne, i had NO IDEA deb was already 29!!!!!!!! who knew!?!?!?!? happy day to you deb


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I think giving a donation in someone's honor is a great idea but think it should be made to the giftee's favorite charity. For example, when my mother died I had requested that instead of flowers to make donations to Hospice. But a couple people made donations to their own charitable foundations that had meant nothing to me or my mother. Those sorts of "gifts" seem really self-serving to me. When the donation is made to a charity that has meaning for the recipient, it is an awesome gift.[/B]


Good point, Sher. Atually, the hospice is my mother's choice for donations, which is why I do it. She has made donations to NMR as gifts to me, as well.


----------

